#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Ньингма >  > > >  >  >  Тертоны Жанг Тром и Нуб Чунг

## Шинтанг

Тертоны Жанг Тром и Нуб Чунг
Информация из статьи Дена Мартина о Миларепе.

Считается, что Лха Дже Нуб Чунг был учителем Миларепы. Жанг Тром был то ли учителем, то ли учеником Нуб Чунга - терма открывал Нуб Чунг, но в молитве линии преемственности терма он идет после Жанг Трома. 

Отношение к ним внутри самой ньингмапы разнится: от ненависти до признания.

Мнение тертона Гуру Чованга:
Гья Жанг Тром разрушил благо существ, поскольку он распространял злые заклинания.
Мнение Джамгона Конгтрула:
Лха Дже Нуб Чунг родился в Khu-lung, Gtsang-rong как сын Gnubs Ye-shes-rgya-mtsho. Он был держателем мантры, известным за свои великие способности в заклинаниях принуждения. Он достал циклы Гневной бритвы магического перенаправления из сокрытия в Lho-brag Mkho-mthing. Он передал их Жанг Трому и они постепенно передавались. На сегодняшний день они остаются инструментом Ваджрадхар для защиты Древней Доктрины. Опираясь в основном на эти циклы, Дрикунг Чокьи Дракпа, под личным наставничеством со стороны Ямантаки, распространил эти учения, которые стали известны как Перенаправления школы Дри. Я получил полную передачу этой школы.
Судя по всему, речь идет о практике Красного Ямантаки и Дза с Красным и Черным Ликами.

Обратите внимание, что эти учения получали Чокьи Драгпа из Дрикунг Кагью (Drikung Chungtsang Incarnation Line), Тердаг Лингпа (Миндролинг), 5-ый Далай Лама (есть сочинение "Список полученных учений"), Mtshur-ston Dbang (один из 4-х главных учеников Марпа Лоцавы).

----------

